# Dog Lake, Missanabie Ontario



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Has anyone on this board ever fished this lake? I'm heading up there for the first time in years and just wanted to get an idea of how the fishing's been. My Dad and uncle go up every year, but they are just one source of knowledge. I'd like to hear some other's experiences on this lake, and perhaps even some tips. We'll be up there over Memorial Day weekend staying at Ernie's campground. I've had great days on that lake, and really slow days, but I've always had fun. I'd really like to get into pike, but I never have ton of luck with those fish up there. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## jmor17 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never fished that lake, but I do fish one about 5 miles straight West. I'm sure the lakes are part of the same river system. Anyway, I've never caught huge #s of pike while fishing this lake either, but the ones I have hooked probably average around 8lbs. My best technique is to troll BIG spoons (1oz size or bigger) along dropoffs and weed beds. I go up the same weekend as you, so I know how the fishing can be tough. Last year the first few days were great, then a cold front came through and the fishing was much tougher. I've fished quite a few different Ontario Lakes and the above technique never seems to fail.

My most consistent pike bite has been early morning on a "weed flat." The depth is pretty consistent between 6-8ft with the weeds not too thick yet in May. I'll cast BIG shallow rapalas, or the same spoons I troll with good results. You can almost site-fish these pike as they splash out of the water chasing baitfish. Not sure if there is a section of Dog lake with that kind of structure, but if there is, I bet you'll find some good pike.

Best of luck

Jmor


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

What lake do you fish? 5 miles is pretty darn close! I am going to try some spoons this year and be a bit more determined to go after some pike. Some years we catch a ton while fishing for walleye's but it usually seems like they want a really really slow presentation. My Dad actually caught a 42 inch 2 years ago up their with a leech under a bobber! How crazy is that. I know of a couple bays that fit the description you're talking about, and hopefully we'll hook up with a few pike. 

Good luck up there!

MDH


----------



## jmor17 (Mar 29, 2006)

I think its called Herman Lake. Its small (2.5 miles long, maybe a little over a half-mile wide) and the only way to get to the lake is by train. We drive to Hawk Junction and hop the train. The lake is between the towns of Dubreuilville and Goudreau and runs right along the tracks. Check out the satellite view on google maps, its to the east side of the tracks. My buddy owns one of the two cabins on the lake. 

Walleye fishing can be tough, depending on the weather and time of year, but we usually have a couple days of really good fishing. Last year 6 of us went up there and we found the whitefish and walleye early, then a coldfront, then very scattered. Friend of mine caught a monster last year! 34" walleye! It was a hog, we guessed about 12lbs.

Anyway, can't wait to go. Have a great trip!

Jmor


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

How they heck do you guys get boats in there? Can you load them on the train? Did your buddy just get a boat shipped in there and leave it in there? That is really cool to be able to fish a lake that not many people get the chance to fish much. Do you fish any other lakes in the area? Keep in touch and give an update on how you end up doing this year and I'll do the same!

Good luck!

MDH


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

My experience with dog lake is some good some bad. I have had great walleye days and have caught lake trout and had a great day on whitefish but most of the time fishing was just ok and that is a long way to go for ok. You will be staying in town and it is 8 miles to the other end of the lake. We always stayed at camp Missanabi which get you most of the way across. Check out Emily bay for pike and through the little stream between the lakes to the Southwest for whitefish and walleye. We had one year that had big time snow the first week in June. Do you plan on taking your Ice gear? The Ice goes off the lake in a normal year about May 15th and this may not be a normal year.
-Jeff


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

One year we actually couldn't fish the lake the first few days because it was still covered in ice. We ended up hitting a lake nearby for lakers, and although they were small, we got our limit each day. Eventually the lake opened up and we fished areas near the narrows by the railroad bridge where there was current and we had great luck. 

Where is this spot you speak of for whitefish? We've never targeted them, but have caught them before. When you fish emily, do you go all the way back to the end for the pike? Friends of mine have done well there for perch, but we never have luck back there. 

Where is camp Missanabie? I've only seen the yellow cabins you can rent, the big cabin on Lockalsh (sp?) and then foxes Den too. We have our best luck in Indian bay and sometimes corshack bay as well. 

Thanks for the info!

MDH


----------



## jmor17 (Mar 29, 2006)

MDH said:


> How they heck do you guys get boats in there? Can you load them on the train? Did your buddy just get a boat shipped in there and leave it in there? That is really cool to be able to fish a lake that not many people get the chance to fish much. Do you fish any other lakes in the area? Keep in touch and give an update on how you end up doing this year and I'll do the same!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> MDH


The boats are at the cabin, and stay there year round. You can pay to have them on the train if you need more. We bring the motors in with us Memorial weekend and leave them up for the summer. Its not the best fishing lake in Ontario, but the price is right . I have done some fly-in trips out of Nakina where you catch, on a bad day, probably 30 walleye. Doin this trip saves 7 hours of driving and about $500+ dollars of cost. I can sacrifice calling a 15 fish day a "good day" for those savings. 

We fish one little lake that is connected to it; straight East through a little channel/river. We have some plans of hitting the lake to the northeast. There is a beaver dam on the North end of the lake where the lake empties, we portaged a boat around that last year and made it pretty close to the other lake. From there you can walk to it, but we are hoping to put a boat on there this year. 

As the other guy said, "hope the ice is gone." Fist time I went up to this lake (mid May) there was ice on half of it:help:. We had to bust through about 50 yards of it just to make it to the cabin. Then the next day we got 5" of snow. Never that early again, so now its Memorial day weekend.

I'll let you know how we do.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

About 25 years ago I stayed at camp Missanabie i was young and dont remember much about the fishing. About 15 years ago I camped on the north end of lake Manitowik Which Dog lake drains into and the walleye fishing was outstanding. this was the 1st or 2nd week of June.


----------



## Dano73 (Feb 3, 2007)

BEWARE OF THE SLUSH!!!!!!!!!
[/COLOR] 
was there about 6 years ago and the slush on top of the ice was about 2 feet deep it was miserable........
the fishing was slow to say the least..


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Dano, 

We are going to be there over memorial day, so we're not planning on ice fishing, although it may not be 100 percent out of the question. :lol: 

Thanks for the head's up on the ice though if we were planning on icefishing it. So I take it you didn't have too much luck? What was it like ice fishing that lake? I can imagine it'd be really tough. 

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## Dano73 (Feb 3, 2007)

we rode a long way on sleds but like i said the slush was a stopper, we were soaked from start to finish.
we caught a few real nice perch and ithink someone got a laker or a whitefish
I can't remember where we stayed but we were right on the water
ill do some digging around and send some info your way.
all and all it was a good trip very challenging but fun.
Dano


----------

